# Pound shops in South Africa ?



## caffeinated22222 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi all,
Im an ex Zimbabwean,ex South African,now living in the U.K for the last 12 years and miss Africa sooooooooo much.
I was wondering of what I could do there for a living? and thought about the Pound shops they have all over the U.K.
Are there R10 shops there now?
I was born in Zim,went to school in JHB and then spent a few years of my adult life in Cape Town,but I think if I returned to S.A I would like to go North of Durban (North coast) and maybe open a South African version of a Pound shop.
Any comments please?


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

We have the "Excitement Store"... not quite a pound shop but the closest thing. Cheap goods at cheap prices, for the most part... just like the pound shops. We don't get the REAL bargains that pound shops are known for (e.g. the bottle of Nescafe for a pound or 10 AA batteries for a pound). A lot of Chinese tat in the main but good for quite a few items where quality is not top priority.


----------



## Therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

The Chinese are moving into south Africa at a rapid pace opening their little shops absolutely everywhere. The 10 rand concept is not a bad idea but you'd struggle to make a decent living. They're (the chinese) willing to work on gp's of 5% if they need to as they often live in their shops, hire no help and have no expenses.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Therooster said:


> The Chinese are moving into south Africa at a rapid pace opening their little shops absolutely everywhere. The 10 rand concept is not a bad idea but you'd struggle to make a decent living. They're (the chinese) willing to work on gp's of 5% if they need to as they often live in their shops, hire no help and have no expenses.


It seems the chinese are doing this everywhere, Spain is full of these little shops!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It seems the chinese are doing this everywhere, Spain is full of these little shops!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


and aren't they brilliant?!!


at least those around here are

obviously there is some cheap tat - but you'd be daft not to check there for almost anything before going elsewhere


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I love the pound shops in the U.K you get lots of bargains.. only trouble is I never go out of the shop with less than 15 pounds spent lol


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

The difference is the pound shops have genuine shop stock items that are over-run etc not only cheap chinese tat. In UK if you want chinese tat go to the markets!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

zambezi.king said:


> The difference is the pound shops have genuine shop stock items that are over-run etc not only cheap chinese tat. In UK if you want chinese tat go to the markets!



I think the chinese are opening these shops all over the world right now, as I've said, we have several of them in every town in spain. I assume they're the same stock and quality as the ones opening in SA??


Jo xxx


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah the chinese are doing that here as well, particularly at flea markets and such as well as our oriental city that is purely chinese shops selling the junk.

I loved the UK pound shops (genuine ones) that has the shop over-runs, dicontinued stock etc. Genuine bargains! Not sure if they are still the same or if they too have sucumbed to the lure of the chinese rubbish.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

China is at an interesting time at the moment, not only with their little shops, but their activities in the financial markets!!!! World domination is nigh!!!!?????

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zambezi.king said:


> Yeah the chinese are doing that here as well, particularly at flea markets and such as well as our oriental city that is purely chinese shops selling the junk.
> 
> I loved the UK pound shops (genuine ones) that has the shop over-runs, dicontinued stock etc. Genuine bargains! Not sure if they are still the same or if they too have sucumbed to the lure of the chinese rubbish.




No they are still the same.... mostly over runs etc great bargains.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't mind the cheapness of the chinese goods, you getr what you pay for... it is the hidden dangerous ingredients that worry me. As for the world dominance... to true... theie economy is HUGE!!!!!!


----------

